# Trailer Brakes



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

My trailer is currently in for service of a slide room issue, but while there I also asked the repair facility (Camping World) to look into the cause of a high pitched squealing noise coming from the trailer tires when driving at slow speeds. I was told by CW that the brakes needed to be adjusted, they were too tight on the driver's side. They submitted to Keystone who apparently said that is not covered under warranty. Does this sound right? I have had the trailer for 3 months, why should I be responsible for fixing the brakes that I have done nothing too? Is it worth pushing the issue with Keystone?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

IMHO, adjusting the brakes after 3 months is a normal maintenance responsibility. I'd be tempted to not push Keystone on that one. You never know what you'll need from them in the 9 months left on the warranty...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

From the owner's manual for my 2008 21RS:

WARRANTY EXCLUSIONS
THIS LIMITED WARRANTY AND THE OBLIGATIONS STATED HEREIN
SHALL NOT APPLY TO:

•
•
•
•
•
•Routine maintenance including, without limitation, caulking, recaulking
and waxing of the body of the recreational vehicle, tightening
screws, brakes, latches, locks, combustion systems, changing fuses, or
light bulbs, and maintaining the air conditioning and heating systems


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you ask me, if they are too tight after 3 months then the question is for the dealer: Did you check them before delivering the trailer???? I'd suggest they adjust them for free.

Years ago, when my Dad bought his 5th wheel, on the 2nd or 3rd tow he caught his brakeaway cable and pulled it on a corner. It locked 1 wheel and he shredded the tire before he realized (it only takes a few hundred feet to remove all tread in one area







). We couldn't figure out why it was locked, so we finally removed the wheel and towed it at 5mph to get it off the road. Anyway, once he finally figured out the line was pulled, the obvious question was why would only 1 tire lock, and not the other 3 (remember his Dodge pulled the trailer with the brakeaway engaged on the remaining 3 tires)??? Well, a call to the dealer got him a new tire, and a free brake adjustment with the owner supervising.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Here's an update on this issue:

After the original brake adjustment that I paid for, the noise continued. I brought it back to CW for them to check on it and they again told me brakes were too tight and readjusted them, this time at no cost to me. Well the noise continued on unabated for a few more months. Eventually I had to bring it in for some additional warranty work and I asked them to check this noise once more and I spoke to the shop supervisor. Finally they determined there was an issue with the brake shoes on one of the wheels and they replaced them. He also said he felt I could expect similar issues on the other 3 wheels and he asked for and received warranty approval from Keystone to replace those as well. Although this has been a long process, between Camping World and Keystone they are making in right and for that I give them credit.

There's been no shortage of problems since we purchased this camper last April, but despite that we love it and have camped in it probably between 40-50 nights since then. So far all the problems I've encountered have been covered by Keystone. Here's a list:

1. Refrigerator circuit board (replaced)
2. Microwave (replaced)
3. Electrical outlet (repaired)
4. Main slide room gears (replaced)
5. A/C unit (replaced)
6. Brake shoes (replaced)
7. Dead bolt lock (replaced)
8. Outback decals on front cap (replaced)
9. Vacuum breaker valve for black tank sprayer under bathroom sink (replaced)
10. Roof leak (repaired)

I have just about 60 days left on the warranty and then it's over to the extended warranty. I know there's a lot of people on this forum who aren't big fans of the EW, but after all we have been through to date I have a feeling it will be worth the money...


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow! I'm astounded at the sheer number of issues.

All I can figure out is that Gilligan was the shift leader when it was built!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear you have a helpful dealer. That's also the longest list of major items I've seen.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

It's not even the dealer I bought it from - they're 300 miles away.


----------

